# What good are antique appraisals and price guides?



## debodun (May 17, 2016)

I find antique appraisals and published price guides somewhat of a joke. Prices can change overnight and depend on geographic location, whatever is a "hot" collectible at the moment, and the venue at which it will be offered for sale. 

For instance, my mother collected Depression and Early American Pattern Glass in the 1970s. Back then, that was the "thing" to collect - it seemed everyone was collecting it; now it can't be given away. 

Some people that come to my estate sales say if you had this stuff in New York City, you could ask 10 times what you could at up here (upstate NY).

Collecting tastes have changed and I get quite a few people that ask for precious metals, old hunting and fishing equipment, vintage military and sports memorabilia, and coins & stamps - no one seems to want sets of china and vintage glassware.

It also continually mystifies me why an item can be priced so much more in an antique shop than I can ask for the same thing at my sale. Below is a photo of a EAPG handled relish dish I have. I saw the exact same item at an an antique shop in Vermont for $30. I can't sell mine for $5!

I have asked for values from so called antique appraisers to make sure I am not under or over selling, but they almost seem a little snobby. Unless you have Chippendale or Louis XIV furniture, they won't lower themselves to opine on things.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 17, 2016)

I know what you mean debodun. I few years back I was selling like crazy on Ebay. Just for fun. I would go to garage sales and post it on Ebay. I found a whole set of Rooster and Roses dinnerware for about $10.00 I broke up the set and made a small fortune on it. Today you can't get much at all for it and I agree some of those appraisers can be snobby,pushy, and down right rude. By the way, I have the exact relish dish and still use it on holidays.


----------

